

Reverse Job Application for University Grad - mebassett
http://mebassett.info/

======
donnyg107
I think confidence is valuable when applying for a job, but I wonder if any
head hunters will look at this and think "I need this applicant rather than
"Well this is cute." I assume this highly capable grad will know not to just
wait around for job offers. Posting an ad on a major website with one's
qualifications would also be an interesting application idea..

------
zdgman
The Font kills the whole thing for me.

